# Slot Reds



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Went to the beach for a couple of hours Monday, threw a line in and caught a few slot reds and a few just over slot. Caught um on some fresh cut mullet.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch. What beach were you fishin?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Gulf shores, down from chicken bone a little


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks! Shoreline didn't look like Florida.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice reds!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Reds are some of the best looking fish, Nice catch.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Reds were the first thing I caught when I moved here, and I think they're still my favorite. They fight like hell and they taste great, not to mention having a little variety in the spots is pretty cool as well.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice reds - where is "Chicken bone?" - Thanks


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

It's down toward ft pickens past pensacola beach. Before you go into gulf shores national seashore it's the last beach on the left with the pavillions. get on the beach and walk toward the pass (to the right if you're looking at the water). Watch for bait and keep a bait in the water. Good luck.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah keperry1182, Reds are my favorite fish as well. They strike hard and fight like crazy, really fight hard catching them on the flats than the deeper water. I agree with you they are great to catch


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking fish!


----------

